# K-9 II, or K9 III Blower/Dryer



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with these blower/dryers?

Thanks!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump.

Or any advice on commercial blowers/dryers.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, no experience....


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks anyway.


----------

